# Battery vs gas powered equipment performance



## ryeguy (Sep 28, 2017)

I'm in the market for some lawn equipment - string trimmer, edger, and leaf blower. I'm looking at either Echo's PAS line or EGO's battery powered stuff. The significantly lower maintenance of the battery powered equip appeals to me.

Aside from mowers (which aren't yet competitive cut- and power-wise with gas), how do battery powered tools compare to gas in terms of performance? I'm looking to hear from people who have used both. The reviews across the internet on battery powered equipment are stellar, but it seems many of them are from people who are buying their first set of equipment and don't have much to compare it to.

I'm also wondering about long term use. Gas engines are tried and true - it's generally known how long they last, what to expect from them, and how to maintain them. But what about batteries? How often am I going to replace them? Sure they're easier to maintain day to day (in that there is none), but what will these tools look like in 10 years?


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

I'm primarily a gas-powered user, and for the immediate future, I think gas will remain superior from a performance standpoint. But if you don't have any demanding applications (weed-eating a right-of-way or ditch, blowing a ton of fall leaves, heating your home with wood, etc.) then I think investing in quality battery powered gear could make a lot of sense.

There are a couple lines of professional-grade battery powered equipment out there with second to none support and parts availability as well. Both Husqvarna and Stihl offer extensive selections of equipment. Both are a bit pricey to get started with batteries and chargers sold separately from the tools. But if you want minimal compromise in performance AND long-term support, I think they are your best best.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Let me preface this by saying that I love fossil fuels, which is cool because even the electricity used to charge my battery powered stuff is generated with them - so it's not like I'm cheating. 

I have always run gas powered equipment (mostly Stihl), but I was over at my brother-in-law's house a few weeks before Christmas and he had an Ego 530 CFM Blower. I tried it out and it was impressive enough that I asked for one for Christmas. It doesn't have the power or runtime that my Stihl backpack blower has, but I think it will be super nice to have around. I think it will be more than enough to handle my standard post-mowing cleanups, and I like that I will be able blow out the garage, blow off the patio, etc. between mows without smelling like a 2-stroke when I'm done.

I think I will also eventually pick up the Ego Hedge Trimmer. I have a Stihl hedge trimmer that has never let me down, but it always makes me a little nervous leaving fuel in it because it only gets used a few times a year. Buying the Ego hedge trimmer would ultimately give me second battery and charger for the blower, and replace an occasional use gas powered tool. I may even be more likely to slap a battery in it and touch up some shrubs here and there. Short of getting caught without a charge, I do think the battery equipment has some convenience factor.

I've looked into the Stihl battery powered stuff and it looks like a great option for someone wanting to go all-in on a battery powered equipment platform; however, like MasterMech mentioned, it is pretty expensive and I'm just not there yet. I'm also confused why none of them seem to offer a stick edger. I'd have to have one of those.

https://youtu.be/MaDKacNKaJA​


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Ware said:


> I've looked into the Stihl battery powered stuff and it looks like a great option for someone wanting to go all-in on a battery powered equipment platform; however, like MasterMech mentioned, it is pretty expensive and I'm just not there yet. I'm also confused why none of them seem to offer a stick edger. I'd have to have one of those.
> 
> https://youtu.be/MaDKacNKaJA​


I think they still offer gearbox style attachments (think Kombi without the shafts) that you may be able to swap onto one of the battery trimmers? Not convenient if you only have one power unit but if you were willing to buy an extra trimmer to convert to an edger it could be a go. I normally would dismiss that solution as impractical or expensive but I'm talking to a bunch of folks who understand why having an extra greensmower around as a backup or a verticut Isn't a bad idea. :lol:


----------



## mrigney (Jun 6, 2017)

I picked up the Milwaukee M18 String Trimmer (https://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwauk...rdless-String-Trimmer-Kit-2725-21HD/300272796) last summer. I'd been borrowing a friend's gas trimmer for the previous two years. The kicker that got me on board, after reading a few reviews, was that Home Depot was throwing in the Milwaukee M18 blower for free (I also already had a Milwaukee M18 drill, so had a couple of batteries to lure me in).

My yard is about 0.5 acres, no real gnarly areas, but fence line, trees, a ditch that runs between my house and my neighbor behind me. IT has served me well. I love the low maintenance, plug and go ability. It has had plenty of juice to take out anything I"ve had a need to including some heavy brush growing along a fence line. Battery life with the included 9.0 A-h battery is somewhere around 45 minutes of run time, I'd guess? The trimmer is adjustable from 14"->16". I immediately adjusted it out to 16".

The blower has also done well for me blowing clippings, leaves, junk off the back patio, etc. Run time is shorter on the 9 A-h battery than with the trimmer (maybe 15 minutes of continuous blowing?). It moves plenty of air, although I have never used a backpack/gas blower, so I don't have much reference.

And that would be the big caveat with my thoughts...I don't have a lot of experience with a variety of trimmers/blowers. My neighbor's Husqvarna, my dad's trimmer that I used growing up...and no real experience with blowers. I can say that the Milwaukee M18 line has lived up to it's "commercial" billing as far as I'm concerned. Very happy with it.


----------

